# IP Adresse



## 5im0n (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo
ich wollte mal fragen wann sich eine ip adresse ändert? Und gibt es da auch noch Unterschiede sprich AOL T-Online oder ...?
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## pamax (11. Mai 2007)

Hi,

du musst einfach deinen Router rebooten. Dann bekommst du eine neue, eine andere Methode wäre ein Anonymisierungsprogramm.(z.B. Jap) Bei der 2t genannten Methode ist das Internet zwar langsamer, aber du bist dafür anonym.

mfg pmx


----------

